# Ice Fishing on Lake Erie at Put in Bay in Ohio



## lakeeriefishing (Apr 29, 2007)

I live on Put in Bay, an island off the northwest corner of Ohio. This area is noted for great walleye and perch fishing, among other varities. This winter past the ice fishing was absolutely phenemonal. A local fishing guide who has been fishing on those waters for 40 years said it was the best he had ever experienced. The local pilot recalled fisherman taking walleye back in their suitcases! Currently, there are guys from South Dakota, Wisconsin, Oklahoma, North Dakota, Illonois, Iowa, and others trolling for a honking 30+ incher. They bring freezers with them, as they plan on having some good eats through the winter. Has anyone on this forum made a trip to fish on Lake Erie?


----------

